# 24v trolling motor circuit breaker



## woodeye1 (Oct 18, 2010)

how does 12v circuit breaker work with a 24v system?
motor guide says it is ok to use 12v circuit breaker on a 24v trolling motor.


Thanks for any infor.

Woodeye1


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

woodeye1 said:


> how does 12v circuit breaker work with a 24v system?
> motor guide says it is ok to use 12v circuit breaker on a 24v trolling motor.
> 
> 
> ...


The circuit breaker will respond to current or amperes only so the change of voltage from 12 to 24V does not make any difference.


----------

